# Wood Prices??



## danbono (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Does this price sound high .50 for splits of oak and cherry.
I have 1/2 cord of Mulberry, so I won't need much maybe 20-40 splits, just to change off some.
Thanks DanB


----------



## phatbac (Mar 25, 2016)

Depends on the size of the splits i guess.

 if we are talking about 12" long and about 4-6 inch diameter sounds like a pretty good deal.

I paid $75 for a 1/2 cord of red oak of 12 inch splits about 8-10 inches wide delivered and stacked. but i do live in NC so the market will be a bit different i guess

If you can pay $25 for 50 splits that dont sound terrible if its seasoned etc.esp if you can have it delivered and stacked for you.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## danbono (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi The splits are 14-18" don't know the thickness till I get there but it is firewood, so I thinking 3-6 " diameter.. I have to drive 15 minutes to pick it up. They  have 1/2 cords for $150.00.  I  have 1/2 cord of mulberry don't have much room to store more wood.I'm thinking of getting 40 pieces 1/2 cherry and 1/2 oak,and see how it goes. Don

Thanks Dans


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 25, 2016)

I would get some cherry & oak. Cherry splits give you a nice smoke flavor & smoke ring.
The oak splits will burn longer than the cherry.
I think 150 for a 1/2 cord is a little high for my area. Not sure what prices run in your area.


----------



## danbono (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi All Picked up 20 splits of cherry and oak..Took them home got out my new Harbor Freight 10 ton splitter, went to work on them.

If I didn't have 1/2 cord of mulberry already,I would gotten a 1/2 cord delivered..I was told they have this wood all year round,cause they supply the restaurants. Wood looks and split real nice, find out to tomorrow, going to use it on turkey breast,prime rib roast and the back ribs cut from the roast.

Thanks Dan and  a very happy Easter to all


----------

